# A big hello to Everyone.



## gadgeguy (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi guy's n Gal's.I hope this thread is in the right place.
I need some help.I live in the UK and i have a terrano se.
The problem started a few weeks ago,when my engine check light came on.
I put my scanner on it.

And ii said engine coolant overheating(temp gauge normal).The coolant and engine oil was ok.i replaced the engine temp sensor,engine light went off.

But now the engine check light is back on all the time from starting the engine.
But my scanner show's no error codes.

I have tried to clear the ECU,by turning the ignition on/off three times and starting the engine on the fourth time.I have also tried disconnecting the battery negative lead.
And checked the fuel filler cap is on tight.But nothing seems to work.
Can anyone please advise what else i can do.And why i get no error codes.

Many thanks in advance.:newbie:


----------



## stuarty374 (Oct 5, 2011)

Take it to someone with a better computer, some computers will say no codes stored even though there obviously is


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

On many Nissan models, disconnecting the battery for a 24 hour period will totally reset the ECU of all codes.


----------

